# Magnetic Island Reptiles



## antaresia_boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm going on holiday with the family to magnetic island in a few weeks and I'm wondering if anyone here has any suggestions about where I'm likely to find reptiles there. A few websites I have found mentioned spotted pythons and it would be amazing if I could see one in the wild, I have never actually seen any python in the wild, only vens from around victoria. If you have any suggestions of where I can go to see lizards/snakes or anything else interesting please let us know  o even if you just want to give me suggestions of other interesting things to do there it would be appreciated.
If you don't want to publicly share spots but you want to drop me a PM I would really appreciate it. 
Also, am I likely to see anything at this time of year or am I going to be wasting my time herping?

Thanks heaps- Jamie.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 22, 2010)

aaanyone? 

Also anyone who's been there got any suggestions of where the best snorkeling is? horseshoe bay?


----------



## StephenZozaya (Aug 22, 2010)

I can make a few suggestions, although I have had little luck with pythons over there. There is a long-ish walk that goes from Nelly Bay to Arcadia. I have seen Varanus tristis there as well as lots of the usual Ctenotus, Carlia, Lampropholis etc. I have only done the walk during the day but night may yield pythons (carpets and spotteds) or death adders. The Forts walk is popular so you may not see much during the day, however, night has produced death adders and velvet geckos (Oedura monilis). Maggie is death adder central so be careful and wear good shoes. If you visit West Point or pay a visit to the mangroves on the South side of the island you *may* have a chance of seeing a rusty-throated goanna (Varanus semiremex). Maggie also has the smallest currently known Australian reptile, Menetia sadlieri, which occurs only on that island. I have yet to find it.

Unfortunately I have no advice for snorkeling, sorry. 

Hope you find this helpful!
Stephen


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks heaps! that's the sort of advice I'm looking for  I'll make sure to go for a few night walks.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 22, 2010)

just found out we're staying at arcadia, so that'll be convenient


----------



## gus11 (Aug 23, 2010)

just do any of the walks at night you are bound to find things. As stephen said the island has a decent diversity of reptiles and amphibians.
dont snorkell horseshoe, best bet is to go over to florence bay or maybe geffory. the magazines about the island that will be on the ferry will tell you where is good.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks gus. Think I'm just going to be pretty nocturnal then  take my camera and a good torch on a few night time walks


----------



## StephenZozaya (Sep 5, 2010)

I just got back from a trip over to the Island. I did laps of the Forts walk both nights and you'll be pleased to know that on the first night we found 2 spotted pythons. My target, death adders, managed to elude me, though.

Stephen


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ooh, thats good to know stephen. I'm here now, still haven't seen anything other than the occasional gecko! I'll go to the forts walk tonight maybe, but the weather isn't great. Went to the koala place today, was a really good tour, well worth it for anyone going  got to hold a koala, red tailed black cockaoo and some crocs/lizards.


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 6, 2010)

let us no how ya go make sure ya get pics =)


----------



## StephenZozaya (Sep 6, 2010)

antaresia_boy said:


> I'll go to the forts walk tonight maybe, but the weather isn't great.


 
The weather wasn't too great while I was there, either. It was lightly raining when we found the pythons.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 7, 2010)

ooh, thats good to know stephen, i'll be doing the arcadia-nelly walk tonight, and probably forts tomorrow night. I'll post up any pics i get then.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Sep 9, 2010)

damn, done both the arcadia-nelly and the forts walk, no luck except for some asian house geckos and a cane toad. Did see green tree snake on a wildlife tour though, and we got to hold that which was great...now very convinced that i want one


----------



## StephenZozaya (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you didn't have much luck.

Here's one of the spotted pythons from the trip. I wasn't paying close enough attention and didn't see this guy until he struck at my foot.






Cheers
Stephen


----------



## Zeitgeist (Oct 19, 2010)

Around Alma Bay I found a novel way to attract the snakes to your back door. If you're in one of those holiday units, leave some bread out for the possums. This takes a couple nights but eventually the possums will hang around, tempting the snakes to come out into the open. At one point we had an unknown ven and also a very large carpet python right at our back door waiting for the possums, at the same time!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 19, 2010)

haha that's not a bad idea zeit, but shouldn't have needed the bread. We had a possum who had mange and couldn't climb living under our unit. A snake could have got him without any problems if they wanted him. And congrats on the gravedig too  thanks for reply though haha


----------



## gus11 (Oct 20, 2010)

sorry to be a pain, but you shouldn't be feeding the wildlife, 2nd bread isn't good for most mammals and birds - if your gonna feed them use fruit or something, 3rd it is unlikely the ven was there for a possum, i doubt any of the vens on maggy would be able to eat a possum, i could be wrong

Gus


----------

